# Acer V243HQ



## paul1511 (29. März 2009)

kenn jemand den monitor bin auf der suche nach einem günstigen 24 zoll tft da hab ich diesen 24" Acer V243HQ 5ms 40000:1 300cd/m² D-Sub DVI schwarzmatt - Ihr Computer Online Shop für PC Hardware, Software, Notebook, Digitalkameras, Drucker und vieles mehr!
hat jemand damit erfahrung sollte schon spieletauglich sein
hoffe das mir da einer helfen kann


----------



## rOyaL1981 (3. April 2009)

Genau den möchte ich mir auch holen... der Preis ist ja wohl unschlagbar.
Wäre auch an Meinungen anderer User hier interessiert...

Edit: Hab gerade gesehen das es den hier noch billiger gibt... 171,90 für nen 24"... da stimmt doch was nicht


----------



## daddyprime (3. April 2009)

Jo für den Preis wäre der auf jeden Fall ne Überlegung wert. Leider warte ich auch auf Meinungen von anderen Usern.


----------

